# How To Wind A Rhula



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Afternoon .

I recently bought a Ruhla and it arrived today . I will get some pics up shortly . its the style which has the two push in buttons with the winder in the middle . Could you please advice me on how to wind it up , as i dont want to break anything by pushing and pulling parts .

Many thanks and kind regards

Rob


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Photo would help? :yes:


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Here you go Mel . Its in pretty good nick . I have noticed that the second hand jumps every now and again , i know these are not as good as a Spezimatic or others that are a similar age . I will look at the cost of a service , it will probably be more than i paid for the watch !.

Rob


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

I forgot to add , that nasty strap has to go ! . What do you guys think , metal or leather ? .


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

a nice zulu or bund imo

stick it on a radiator for an hour see if the second hand still jumps if it doesnt it needs a service if it still does it still needs a service :tongue2: and yes the service will probably cost you more than you paid for the watch


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lol Chris , what temp should the rad be ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i personally wouldnt put it on a cold radiator


----------

